# High Protein kibble?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am trying to find brands of food that have at least 50% protein to add into my rotation but I am not finding anything besides the Wysong Epigen and Epigen 90. Does anyone know of a kibble that has that much protein?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Freeze dried raw such as primal and Stella's I believe are in the 40 something percentile range.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Orijen
Regional Red | Orijen


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I can't afford to do freeze dried right now but I do feed raw meats. I do want to add Orijen to my dogs rotation of foods but it only has 38% protein and I am trying to find foods to boost the protein levels a little.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

None505 said:


> Thanks, I can't afford to do freeze dried right now but I do feed raw meats. I do want to add Orijen to my dogs rotation of foods but it only has 38% protein and I am trying to find foods to boost the protein levels a little.



Awe :-(, I hear yuh there. I just started freeze dried and my guys love it, but it is pricy, that's why I'm only using it as a topper. Besides orijen and acana, I'm not sure there are any other with protein levels as high as you are seeking. Maybe can you feed more? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If I may ask, why are you looking for such high protein levels. Very few if any kibble has that amount in it.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

My dogs did really good on the Epigen which is 60% min protein and since I rotate brands and proteins every 1-3 months I want to see if their are any similar foods out there to add into their rotation.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Orijen is 75% for some of their kibble. 

Regional Red | Orijen

Loaded with the protein-packed meat ingredients (75%) that Mother Nature evolved your dog to eat, ORIJEN’s award-winning low-glycemic formula reduces unwanted carbohydrates and supports healthy blood sugar levels to promote peak health and body conditioning.

Also you can add in some of their treats instead of a food. 

Regional Red | Orijen
100% meat


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I looked at the Epigen foods, I don't think the high protein level that is why your dogs do well on it, I think it is the lack of carbs. They are the lowest carb/starch dry foods on the market. So I would add more fresh meat or freeze dried meat like the Orijen treats to replicate this, I don't think there is another very low carb kibble out there. Ziwi Peak is around 90% meat with only 6% carbs. You might have more choice looking for a low carb /high protein option with canned foods.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I guess the starch free part could be the reason . I can't afford to do Ziwi Peak right now but I will look into to it when I can.


----------

